# Hair done by Me!!!



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 15, 2005)

lol i was bored so i did my cousins hair !! 











it was my first time curling hair using only hairspray and pins. ex... i sprits with hairspray curl in a loop and pinned down.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 17, 2005)

that looks really cute and fun on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I like it a lot.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 17, 2005)

errr.. your cousin I mean


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

awww! thats so cute! i adore it!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

nice waves!
very sexy!


----------

